# Clumping



## briang (Aug 4, 2019)

What can I put in my seasoning to stop clumping


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 4, 2019)

Don't add spices directly from the container while cooking, moist heat is the major culprit.

Store it in an airtight container, and in a cool, dark, dry place.

Add a silica gel desiccant pack to each container.

Add rice or beans to seasonings, they help break up clumping and absorb moisture.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 4, 2019)

I keep seasonings in tbe freezer.  Won't clump in there.


----------



## Smoky Momo BBQ (Aug 4, 2019)

I keep mine in the freezer also


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 4, 2019)

I've been mixing them into pint size Mason jars, then I use my vacuum sealer attachment to seal the jars, then they go in the freezer.

I usually end up using a cup or two of rub on bigger cooks so I just pop the jar open, transfer what I need into a shaker, then reseal it and put it back in the freezer.

Not sure if it's worth it or not, but my rubs with brown sugar in them have not clumped since I started storing them this way.  Before I did this, I regularly had a brick of rub in the jar...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 5, 2019)

Use turbinado sugar, and granulated garlic, & granulated onion. None of those will clump up like the powder versions or regular brown sugar.
Al


----------



## forktender (Aug 8, 2019)

I add a tea spoon of corn starch to all of my rubs which keeps them from clumping and a whole saltine cracker to each jug.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 8, 2019)

If you are using brown sugar, dry it first. Spread on a cookie sheet. 15 minutes at 200°F and rub of grind clumps. No issue when combined with the more coarse Granulated Onion and Garlic. All my rubs are in the cabinet over the stove. Plenty of heat and humidity...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 8, 2019)

My rubs sit over the stove also. If I start seeing clumps then I just give the container a few good shakes(like your shaking a martini) and it's clump free. For the stubborn clumps just tap it hard on the counter.

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 8, 2019)

My pork rub had a fair bit of brown sugar in it.  Like JJ said, I dried the sugar before mixing.  I keep the rub in an airtight container and have none to very little clumping--and the clumps are very small.
Gary


----------



## mike243 (Aug 10, 2019)

You all are making the brown sugar the hard way,buy Domino's brownulated and never have a clump again unless the rub is left open,


----------

